# Laundry Soap



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I would like to make a bar soap to use for stain treatment or to put in my homemade laundry mix with the borax and washing soda. If you have a recipe that you would like to share I would love that. But if you prefer to keep your ratios top secret maybe you could just tell me what ingredients I need to include that would make a good laundry bar.

Thank you


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Callie

I like using 100% coconut oil or 100% palm kernel oil with a 0% superfat.

That said, I use this for pre-treatment only. I prefer to use detergent for the laundry to prevent yellowing.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you Cyndi. Do you think using this soap in my laundry mix would cause yellowing? I'm currently using Fels Naptha with the soda and borax and I haven't had any problems. I assume you mean yellowing of the whites. If that's the case then it's probably because we don't have a lot of white clothes around here, just socks and they only stay white while they are new in the package. This is a normal problem for me though, even with store bought detergent.

Thanks again


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Soap has a hard time rinsing clean and over time will make the clothes dingy. Using vinegar in the rinse water helps a lot with this, as does multiple rinsing.

Fels Naptha contains detergent and brighteners ... it is not the same as home made soap.


----------

